# Riding in Sonora?



## endoMaster (Aug 6, 2004)

Hello everyone,

I may be travelling to Etchoropo, a small town outside of Huatabampo Sonora sometime in June or July, and wanted to know if there were any trail in the area. I'll only be there for around a week and wanted to know if I should pack up my bike and take it with me. I'll be visiting family in the area and I've asked them the same question but they weren't aware of any trails.

Does anyone have any suggestions or anyone familiar with the area?

Thanks in advance for the recommendations or feedback.

Agustin


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Check this page out http://www.meb.com.mx/sonora/index.htm
I dont know about Sonora, but it Chihuahua there are good places to ride, such as the Batopilas Cañon. 
I dont live in Sonora, but I think that there may be someone who does.
Oh, and BTW, nice avatar


----------



## endoMaster (Aug 6, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Check this page out http://www.meb.com.mx/sonora/index.htm
> I dont know about Sonora, but it Chihuahua there are good places to ride, such as the Batopilas Cañon.
> I dont live in Sonora, but I think that there may be someone who does.
> Oh, and BTW, nice avatar


Thanks for the link, it reinforces what I'd noticed when searching online. There don't seem to be many trails listed anywhere for the state with the exceptions of Hermosillo and Cananea. It looks like the Yeti will be staying behind as both locales are not anywhere close to where I will be going.

Once again thanks.

Agustin


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

endoMaster said:


> Thanks for the link, it reinforces what I'd noticed when searching online. There don't seem to be many trails listed anywhere for the state with the exceptions of Hermosillo and Cananea. It looks like the Yeti will be staying behind as both locales are not anywhere close to where I will be going.
> 
> Once again thanks.
> 
> Agustin


It seems you already checked this one... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=147129

But anyway, there's the link.

Also, Sonora still has some Sierra parts, so it'd be nice asking for some locals about some more rough trails if that's what you're looking for. There should be some.

The town you're about to visit seems to be by the sea or nearby.

I wish I could help more. But maybe your contact at Sonora can give you a full description of the place, which can give you an idea.
Good Luck!!


----------



## endoMaster (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes, I saw that link and it looks like good riding but as my luck would have it, nowhere near where I'm going.

You're right also, it looks like I will have to have someone down there check and see if there is a mountain biking scene in the area or at least some trails. I think I've heard of there being some trails in or around Alamos but I'm not too sure about that. If there are I'm sure I could bribe a family member to drive me to the area.

Agustin



Warp2003 said:


> It seems you already checked this one... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=147129
> 
> But anyway, there's the link.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

endoMaster said:


> Yes, I saw that link and it looks like good riding but as my luck would have it, nowhere near where I'm going.
> 
> You're right also, it looks like I will have to have someone down there check and see if there is a mountain biking scene in the area or at least some trails. I think I've heard of there being some trails in or around Alamos but I'm not too sure about that. If there are I'm sure I could bribe a family member to drive me to the area.
> 
> Agustin


I've been reading something about Huatabampo and it seems to be a flat area nearby the sea. There are wheat crops... this can be a good (but not very exciting, though) opportunity for MTB.

Crops in Mexico, as a general rule - doublecheck first, have roads either separating them or in between. Most are very rough as only heavy machinery or trucks go in there and even though they could be boring long stretches of jeep trails, it's a nice opportunity to ride and stay in shape.

I did that thought the sorghum fields near Reynosa (border with McAllen, TX). Boring? Yeah. But no more boring than no riding.

Give it a check first. Also, ask locals where you can ride and where you can't. Avoid getting into property that is not supposed to be ridden. Everybody in the area knows, so you can get advice there.

Good luck and happy trails!


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

*Hermosillo*

I'm going to a conference in Hermosillo in the latter part of May. I've searched the forums and the web for information on trails in the area, but have come up empty.

Any one have some information on trailheads? Or where I can rent a bike?


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

NE2NM said:


> I'm going to a conference in Hermosillo in the latter part of May. I've searched the forums and the web for information on trails in the area, but have come up empty.
> 
> Any one have some information on trailheads? Or where I can rent a bike?


These guys offer tours and probably bike rental. There's also Tremos Club but they do not publish how to contact 'em  Finally, this web page has several articles about MTB in Sonora, check the "Enlaces" link for local groups.

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

blatido said:


> These guys offer tours and probably bike rental. There's also Tremos Club but they do not publish how to contact 'em  Finally, this web page has several articles about MTB in Sonora, check the "Enlaces" link for local groups.
> 
> Good luck! :thumbsup:


Thanks for the info.

I had checked out a couple of those sites, but will look further into the links (enlaces). It would be preferable if someone on these forums could guide me, that way I could take one of my bikes, instead of renting.

Alternatively, I could take El Chepe to Creel, Chih. and ride there for a couple days.


----------



## tremoMTB (Jun 5, 2008)

yeah, in la sierra de Alamos,, good trail for all mountain..


----------



## tremoMTB (Jun 5, 2008)

p.p. check out this page 

http://mx.groups.yahoo.com/group/tremosmtb/


----------



## harryzhong (Jul 25, 2006)

*anyone here in hermosillo?*

I just got here and will be here for 6 months for work.

I'm dying to try out some of the trails around here but find it difficult because

1) I didn't bring my bike, so i want to rent one.
2) I have no idea where the trails are that everyone raves about
3) I speak 11 words so far, 1 is jola, the other 10 are numbers.

Hehe, if anyone somehow is in hermosillo AND loves mtb AND speaks english.

HIT ME UP! PM me.

cheers!


----------



## tremoMTB (Jun 5, 2008)

HOLA, uno dos tres cuatro cinco seis .. etc hahah

i can a help you,,,

i'm livin in hermosillo sonora, and lov it the MTB .

but not speakin english both hahaha

amm.. this page is of my MTB team, in the Hermosillo city, and all my friends and members of team speaking english.

join it for more information

http://mx.groups.yahoo.com/group/tremosmtb/

cheers!


----------



## harryzhong (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Tremos!

HAHA, i even spelled it wrong, so i guess i only know like 9.5 words.

Oh no, the website is in spanish as well. Is there an english version? 

Tremos, is there a place I can rent a bike? I found on the internet this shop called Speed Bikes on Kino, know anything about it?

I'm currently staying on Morelos street on the northside and I see a trail head up the street, I want to rent a bike and try the trail this weekend.


----------



## tremoMTB (Jun 5, 2008)

ooohh noo,, hahahahahaaha bad bad bad

speed bike is full closed

well, take care,, your stayin in the perfec place, is near of the best trails "el bachoco" and "la jolla" 

but the bike is the big problem,, i'm not here in the city in this moments, i arrived in 5 more days, but im contacting to ones friends, they can help you, and give a bike.

wait me tomorrow.


----------

